# The shoutbox



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay so I've heard about the shotbox but I can't see it on my homepage. I went to the portal options and even turned it on but still I don't see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If anyone could shine a little light in this situation please help, I would greatly appreciate any help  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE : Can a mod close this topic, I got my answer already


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2010)

Same here. I don't have it either.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 23, 2010)

You have to reach a certain number of posts and then you'll be able to view it.
I forgot how many though...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 23, 2010)

It's on the right side of the GBAtemp homepage
Log out and Log in and check whether it's there.

---


			
				xx_cutie_xx said:
			
		

> You have to reach a certain number of posts and then you'll be able to view it.
> I forgot how many though...


100 posts.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> It's on the right side of the GBAtemp homepage
> Log out and Log in and check whether it's there.


I'll try that right now be back in a while.

EDIT : As you can see I have 290 post but still nothing, I wonder why?

UPDATE : It's not working


----------



## Sterling (Aug 23, 2010)

Could it be a browser problem? Try clearing your cache, but I have no idea what else to do.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 23, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think you should be allowed to use the shoutbox.


----------



## Goli (Aug 23, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't think you should be allowed to use the shoutbox.


I too think this.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 23, 2010)

you need to ENABLE it

goto
My Controls->Portal Options->
look for
Shoutbox
Do you wish to enable the shoutbox on the portal ?
Yes, I do (This is enabled)
No, I don'(This is Disabled)

then
Save Changes


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

I tried everything nothing wants to work 0_0


----------



## Sterling (Aug 23, 2010)

If it helps, you aren't missing much. The topic now is just a bunch of people flaming you. Seriously, for now just stay outta the shout box, it will be better for your health.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 23, 2010)

Try pressing Ctrl-F5 at the GBAtemp portal. Then scroll down and look for it on the right side.

If all hope is lost, you can click this link to get to the 'seperate window' shoutbox (it's the same shoutbox, but fullscreen and small formatting issues)


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 23, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A third vote for this awesome option.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 23, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> If it helps, you aren't missing much. The topic now is just a bunch of people flaming you. Seriously, for now just stay outta the shout box, it will be better for your health.




This couldn't be worse advice.

People only flame when someone brings drama.
Other than that, we get in a lot of laughs.

I just saw you post in the very same shoutbox you gave advice to avoid.
If you don't like it, stay out of it.

In my honest opinion, as much trouble as you've caused, Naruto Freak, it's best for you not to go to the shoutbox.
I can't make any promises you'll be openly welcomed by others, but it's your choice, not ours.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 23, 2010)

Oi Phoenix, did I say I can't take the heat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am just fine with rolling with e-dramaz, but by being quite honest it would be best for him to say out at the moment. Let it die down for a while.

But seriously, I can handle myself on the internet.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Try pressing Ctrl-F5 at the GBAtemp portal. Then scroll down and look for it on the right side.
> 
> If all hope is lost, you can click this link to get to the 'seperate window' shoutbox (it's the same shoutbox, but fullscreen and small formatting issues)


OMG thank you it worked I Lol at trollers/flammers


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

Why doesn't it show up on the portal page?


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 26, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> Why doesn't it show up on the portal page?


For you or for me? If you press Ctrl+F5 it works, anyways there is always a link, I have been banned from it but I can still use and see it


----------



## zuron7 (Aug 27, 2010)

If I'm not wrong 500 posts are required to view the shoutbox and not 100.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 27, 2010)

It doesn't like you? And even if you used it, other tempers would not welcome you.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay so I've heard about the shotbox but I can't see it on my homepage. I went to the portal options and even turned it on but still I don't see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If anyone could shine a little light in this situation please help, I would greatly appreciate any help  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UPDATE : Can a mod close this topic, I got my answer already


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 27, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> If I'm not wrong 500 posts are required to view the shoutbox and not 100.




Don't worry, you're wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's 100. I didn't join the shoutbox until I was in my 300s though.

Naruto freak has already been there, Zero v_v


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 27, 2010)

This topic is no longer useful, and the OP got an answer.

Locked.


----------

